# Ringbom-type Stirling engine



## sorveltaja (Sep 4, 2008)

--


----------



## hitandmissman (Sep 4, 2008)

That is a very nice looking engine. Will be looking forward to seeing a video of it running.


----------



## mklotz (Sep 4, 2008)

A Ringbom as a first engine!

Done in three weeks!

Working without proven plans!

All I can say is, "WOW"!

Well done, and we're glad to have you aboard.


----------



## rake60 (Sep 4, 2008)

Beautiful Engine!

If you need any help converting that video file PM me.

Rick


----------



## rake60 (Sep 4, 2008)

It doesn't get any better than that!

Perfect runner!

Rick


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW! What a really super piece of work.

On a side note, welcome to the site and what a wonderful part of the world you come from, I spent many happy months in Helsinki as in a previous life/career I had an office in Vantaa. It's one of my favourite places with many very crazy people who are able to drink almost as much as the Brits!!! 

Anyway enough reminiscing, and this is the end of the Suomi tourist board announcement.

David


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice build and video! Love the engine.

Eric


----------

